# essential oils or fragrance oils in soap



## tinytreats (Feb 25, 2013)

So i've been making my soap with frangrance oils. Now I'm just wondering whether or not scenting soap with FOs or EOs affects sales. 
I haven't purchased any EOs as I have heard a lot of negative things about them. For example, there are no regulations on them, there's no way to prove an EO is real, it can take several plants to produce only 1 drop of EO, the debate regarding the saponification process dimishing the "healing" properties or benefits of an EO, etc. 
I have been doing fine selling my soap, but I'm wondering whether adding EOs would really make an increase in sales. Do people read the label and say, "Oh, this isn't natural." and walk away? I have had no one say anything to me about it, so I'm not too sure what to think. 
The labels do read "Nearly Natural", so I'm not trying to sell a bar of all natural soap. 

Input?
What are your thoughts on EOs and scenting soap?


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 25, 2013)

What I personally plan on doing is making my soaps with FO on a regular basis...for craft shows and when I get my store set up with regular installations of CP soaps is adding one loaf of pure unscented uncolored soap and 2 or 3 loaves of naturally colored (with clays etc) and EO scented soaps for those sticklers that want a scented soap but don't want the synthetic FO.


----------



## Badger (Feb 26, 2013)

I think that some comes down to your personal feelings about  things.  If you have strong feelings about it one way or another, you  should go with your feelings as when you are selling that passion will  come through.  If you do not feel strongly about it one way or another then I would likely do a mix of EOs and FOs.  I am not selling my soaps and not sure I will be, but I would think that a mix of things would work well.  Some for the people who are interested in the EOs and some for the people that are not.  I know that as a consumer that bought a fair number of handmade soaps before I started making them that I was interested in both for different reasons.  Like Shannon said, I would stick with natural colorants or no color for the EOs.  I hope this helps a little


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Feb 26, 2013)

Know the consumers you will be selling too. For me, I know I will be going natural colorants and EO's, when I will be selling at medieval/renaissance fairs. I may do FO's and synthetic colorants down the road. I dunno.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 26, 2013)

I think I want to do a mix of both. EOs are expensive to put in soap in my opinion, but I know some people really prefer the. I imagine at some point I will do a naturals line that is 100% fake-free, and everything else will be what I want it to be.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 26, 2013)

It's kind of like asking if you prefer cookies to kale. You will have a range of opinions one is "pure and natural" one is "processed and tasty" and so on. Where will you sell these? What will your competition be? Just be knowledgeable of what you use and can answer customers questions. I don't sell, but I buy from artisans.   I prefer plain and simple soaps myself.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 26, 2013)

As stated above, you have to know your market, or know the market you are targeting...or at least know what you like and can "get behind". I was into Aromatherapy before I was into soap making...so of course, I chose to use EOs. In the beginning when I made a lot of M&P, I used some FOs (Nag Champa!)...but found I got a lot of headaches while working with them. When I ventured into CP, my theory was, if I'm making a "natural" product, why add synthetics to it? Isn't that what I was trying to avoid?
In my experience, there are lots of uneducated consumers. They believe if it says "all natural", even if it's Michaels brand MP scented with Chanel No.5 FO, they fall for it...which is a HUGE pet peeve of mine. I feel it is the manufacturers responsibility to be honest in their marketing and labeling. Fragrance Oils are NOT natural, so if you use them, you shouldn't say it's "all natural soap". The FDA does not regulate the phrase "natural", so this is just my opinion...take it as you will. There are PLENTY of consumers that just want a pretty bar that smells good...and are not concerned with the ingredients. FOs sell, there's no doubt about that! (Think Lush stores!)
On the flip side...EOs sell very well for me. There are lots of people that appreciate an all plant based soap...even if they weren't particularly looking for it. My soaps aren't peacock swirls with scents that you can smell a mile away...but they are more marketed towards people that prefer a natural product over a synthetic detergent bar, or are just trying to avoid synthetic color or fragrance. Many people with allergies or skin issues gravitate more towards EOs and natural colorants. Of course, there's always the customer that asks if I have Pearberry or Tropical Mango soap...and I explain those are not naturally extracted fragrances and either point them in the direction of a fellow soapmaker that uses FOs, or show them something similar in fragrance notes in my lineup. I would say 50% of those customers still purchase from me.
There is nothing wrong with using one over the other, or both. It's mostly personal preference and market...and as stated above - "what you can get behind" as the seller.
I have to say, I never hear anyone say a product is "too natural" for them...but I do hear people say something is "too fake" for them...


----------



## paillo (Feb 26, 2013)

I too agree about knowing your market and doing what makes you happiest.

I sell to natural foods stores as well as craft markets and fairs, and I know my markets. My personal preference is EOs with natural colorants, but a lot of my customers love the bright, colorful FO ones I make. I enjoy making both, and both sell well. Also, since EOs are expensive, I like to think I can balance some of their extra cost with my FOs, and I charge the same for EO or FO soaps. And a lot of really nice FOs are expensive too!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Feb 26, 2013)

a friend i used to have has a soap shop. she uses the same "base" ingredients for her soap as i do. Our differences are that she uses FO's and i use EO's. I never told her this, but i, and other friends and family who bought from her, found her soaps very drying in comparison to mine. If you decide to start using EO's though, study the regulations from the fed concerning labeling. I am in the process of doing the same thing, and still am trying to figure it out. But from what i have gathered, if the soap that you are making has a medicinal use intent (Acne, aging, etc.) you must label it in a very specific manner, and you may have to send it in for testing. Most EO's do have a medicinal value to them. study books on proper usage as well, to prevent toxicity and photo sensitivity. I use EOs in everything that i make, shampoos, lotion, and soaps. everyone i have given them to has loved them, and seen results. Good luck! let us know how things turn out for you!


----------



## Genny (Feb 26, 2013)

My Mountain Soaps said:


> But from what i have gathered, if the soap that you are making has a medicinal use intent (Acne, aging, etc.) you must label it in a very specific manner, and you may have to send it in for testing



If your soap has any medicinal use intent it has to be tested to be sold as an over the counter drug.


----------

